# ABA from EFI to carbs. What about ignition?



## haybayian (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry is this has already been asked before:

I am retrofitting my 1998 ABA from stock EFI to carb(s) and my question is: what is the best way to deal with the distributor. My gut feeling is to buy an electronic advance regulator hardware but what should it be and how would it work. Could I use the engine stock crankshaft rpm sensing wheel?

Thanks.

Haybayian


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Easiest thing to do is a vacuum/mech advance distro with a 7pin ignition module/harness.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The most fun is Megajolt


----------



## haybayian (Dec 5, 2007)

*crank or cam trigger ignition. More details please.*



B4S said:


> The most fun is Megajolt


 
Thanks for your help. 

Now if I went the electronic way, Megajolt or others what would be the best course? Could I use the ABA's crank wheel as trigger wheel since this is what it is designed for? 

Thanks. 

Haybayian


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Nope, for the moment it requires a 36-1 tooth trigger wheel. The next generation of Megajolt will be able to handle a 60-2 wheel though.


----------



## haybayian (Dec 5, 2007)

B4S said:


> Nope, for the moment it requires a 36-1 tooth trigger wheel. The next generation of Megajolt will be able to handle a 60-2 wheel though.


 
Thanks, 
Does the market (other than Megajolt)offer pickups that would work with 60-2 wheels? 

Haybayian :thumbup:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Electromotive makes a crank-fired ignition system that uses a 60-2 wheel, I do not know if it will support the stock VW hardware though. 

[edit] Just read their installation manual, and the sensor needs to be mounted on the trailing edge of the 11th tooth of the 60-2 wheel. The VW sensor is on the 14th tooth of the OE wheel. Won't work, or if it does, it will be QUITE off.


----------



## haybayian (Dec 5, 2007)

B4S said:


> Electromotive makes a crank-fired ignition system that uses a 60-2 wheel, I do not know if it will support the stock VW hardware though.
> 
> [edit] Just read their installation manual, and the sensor needs to be mounted on the trailing edge of the 11th tooth of the 60-2 wheel. The VW sensor is on the 14th tooth of the OE wheel. Won't work, or if it does, it will be QUITE off.


 Thank you very much for these pointers. I will check out Electromotive ignition. MDS technical folks too just refered me to this make. 

Haybyian::thumbup:


----------



## haybayian (Dec 5, 2007)

*How about a camshaft wheel trigger?*

B4S 
I went to Electromotive and found that they offer all kinds of trigger wheels. Two of them are suitable for camshaft mounting. My feeling is that if I have to use one of their wheels as opposed to VW's stock I could mount a wheel on the camshaft sprocket easier than I would on the crankshaft pulley. 
My question is this for non racing conditions (as in camshaft speed around 3000rpms) is there a large disadvantage in setting up a camshaft trigger system? 

Thanks. 

Haybayian


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

I used an 034 EFI 60-2 setup with Electromotive. very little fab work required. I also had the wheel chrome plated so I wouldn't have to worry about rust.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If you're thinking about using a standalone ignition controller, a stripped out Megasquirt would work just as well.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

With regards to the stock trigger wheel and electromotive ignitions, both systems use 60-2 wheels, the stock set-up has the first missing tooth 14 teeth before TDC, electromotive recommends the missing tooth be 11 teeth before TDC so if you used the electromotive system with the stock trigger wheel, your timing would be advanced 18° from its setting. I'm not 100% sure but I think the current electromotive systems have a wide enough range of adjustment that you'd be able to compensate for this 18° difference from the preferred set-up but, before you commit to buying one, read through the installation and set-up manuals carefully to make certain of it.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

ABA Scirocco said:


> With regards to the stock trigger wheel and electromotive ignitions, both systems use 60-2 wheels, the stock set-up has the first missing tooth 14 teeth before TDC, electromotive recommends the missing tooth be 11 teeth before TDC so if you used the electromotive system with the stock trigger wheel, your timing would be advanced 18° from its setting. I'm not 100% sure but I think the current electromotive systems have a wide enough range of adjustment that you'd be able to compensate for this 18° difference from the preferred set-up but, before you commit to buying one, read through the installation and set-up manuals carefully to make certain of it.


 They do. And if you used an XDI 2 you can program the offset. But a stripped down MS would be way cheaper plus if you ever decided to move back into the 21st century and dump the carbs for ITBs you'd already have engine management ready to go. (Carbs are very cool but too much compromise for my taste)


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

Prof315 said:


> But a stripped down MS would be way cheaper plus if you ever decided to move back into the 21st century and dump the carbs for ITBs you'd already have engine management ready to go. (Carbs are very cool but too much compromise for my taste)


 I can't argue with that logic, I was thinking of doing exactly that with a Microsquirt unit. 

BTW Prof, do you know if the Electromotive DFUs have built in ignitors? If so, that would make them idea for use with an MS unit.


----------



## haybayian (Dec 5, 2007)

Prof315 said:


> They do. And if you used an XDI 2 you can program the offset. But a stripped down MS would be way cheaper plus if you ever decided to move back into the 21st century and dump the carbs for ITBs you'd already have engine management ready to go. (Carbs are very cool but too much compromise for my taste)


 Prof 

Electronics are not my strongest side. 
Could you explain to me what a stripped down MS means. 
I contacted MS and they told me that they did not have a product that would work for my engine (ABA) ...


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

He means a Megasquirt or Microsquirt unit. And by "stripped down" he means that it doesn't have the fuel injection components wired up so that all it's controlling is the ignition only. These units WILL would on your ABA. 

BTW, who is you contacted that said it wouldn't work?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

And if you do decide to go the MS route, contact the guys at DIYautotune, they have BY FAR the best customer service of any online business I've ever dealt with, they'll let you know what you need and get you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## haybayian (Dec 5, 2007)

ABA Scirocco said:


> And if you do decide to go the MS route, contact the guys at DIYautotune, they have BY FAR the best customer service of any online business I've ever dealt with, they'll let you know what you need and get you pointed in the right direction.


 Thanks to all. You have been a great help. 

Haybayian.:thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

ABA Scirocco said:


> I can't argue with that logic, I was thinking of doing exactly that with a Microsquirt unit.
> 
> BTW Prof, do you know if the Electromotive DFUs have built in ignitors? If so, that would make them idea for use with an MS unit.


 No they don't but they work just fine with 2 BIP373s. That's what we are using on my boss' race car.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

ABA Scirocco said:


> And if you do decide to go the MS route, contact the guys at DIYautotune, they have BY FAR the best customer service of any online business I've ever dealt with, they'll let you know what you need and get you pointed in the right direction.


 That they will... In fact I told Jerry Hoffman( the owner of DIYAutotune) that very thing not 3 hours ago at the PRI show in Orlando.


----------



## haybayian (Dec 5, 2007)

ABA Scirocco said:


> He means a Megasquirt or Microsquirt unit. And by "stripped down" he means that it doesn't have the fuel injection components wired up so that all it's controlling is the ignition only. These units WILL would on your ABA.
> 
> BTW, who is you contacted that said it wouldn't work?


 I may have got two companies mixed up. My email was to MSD. The name was Rick Jage. He said that they did not have a product for my application. 
Haybayian


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

haybayian said:


> I may have got two companies mixed up. My email was to MSD.


 That explains the confusion, MSD is a different company entirely with an entirely different product line.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

MSD stuff will work, but you have to switch to using an 4 window distributor off an older engine with an adapter. 

That being said if you'd be interested in a spark only MS I can try working out the pricing.


----------



## lil_squeeker (Nov 17, 2003)

need_a_VR6 said:


> MSD stuff will work, but you have to switch to using an 4 window distributor off an older engine with an adapter.
> 
> That being said if you'd be interested in a spark only MS I can try working out the pricing.


 i would be interested in this as well. :thumbup: 

haha....old post.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

i read about halfway through this and thought "why hasnt anyone mentioned an MS box running ign only" then thankfully saw paul's post :laugh:


----------



## lil_squeeker (Nov 17, 2003)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> i read about halfway through this and thought "why hasnt anyone mentioned an MS box running ign only" then thankfully saw paul's post :laugh:


 sent him an im. waiting patiently for a response.


----------

